# Need A Good And Easy Pasta Salad Recipe



## SOUTHERNCOOK1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey y'all... i would love to have some good and easy recipes for pasta salad..
anyone have one?
Thankyou guys


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 29, 2006)

All I do is boil macaroni noodles til soft. Run under cold water in a colander.
In a bowl big enogh for the amount of noodles that you made, mix noodles, sweet relish, chopped celery, shredded carrots and mayo.
you can add crab meat or shrimp to it too.


Sometimes,I mix up about a cup of mayo, 1/4 cup sugar and 1 Tablespoon of white vinegar. Multiply this until there is enough to cover everything nicely. It is a sweet/tangy taste that is good. I use it on cole slaw and my broccoli salad too.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 29, 2006)

Sort of Caprese Salad plus pasta...
chopped tomatoes, fresh mozzarella, fresh basil leaves then drizzle good evoo over, s&p to taste... very simple but tasty!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 29, 2006)

Choose whatever noodle shape you like and cook it per package directions. Rinse in a colander under cold water and drain off excess water.

While the pasta is cooking I quickly cut up green, yellow and red peppers, red onion, carrots, peas, tomatoes. I also add crumbled bacon. Sometimes I add other ingredients like broccoli and cauliflower. The possibilities are all up to your taste. I then just add my favorite Ranch dressing. Sometimes I'll change it out and use Creamy Italian or Peppercorn Ranch. Just look in the dressing isle and see what sounds good to you. 

I enjoy this so much better than the boxed pasta salads they sell.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 29, 2006)

One of our favorites is fusili pasta, the one like a corkscrew..to this we add onions, olives,radish,cucumber, cherry tomatoes, diced mozzarella balls, cubed salami,sliced red and yellow pappers, celery,thin sliced tiny zucchini..We dress it with an Italian dressing.
chill and enjoy.

kadesma


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 29, 2006)

Here is a super simple and really tasty one.  Cook a package of torteloni (cheese, spinach, mushroom, pick your favorite) Once cooked al dente, drain and cool (rinse lightly in cold water  and drain again.)  Toss with 1 jar corn relish.  Refrigerate.  

That's it...and for something so simple it is really good.  Really.


----------



## Constance (Mar 29, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> One of our favorites is fusili pasta, the one like a corkscrew..to this we add onions, olives,radish,cucumber, cherry tomatoes, diced mozzarella balls, cubed salami,sliced red and yellow pappers, celery,thin sliced tiny zucchini..We dress it with an Italian dressing.
> chill and enjoy.
> 
> kadesma



Kadesma, yours is a like mine, except I leave out the celery, cucumber and radish, use both green and black olives, and add artichoke hearts and sliced mushrooms. One lf these days I'm going to get my nerve up and add a few anchovies. 
I like it even better the next day.


----------



## auntieshelly (Mar 29, 2006)

Here is my favorite way of making pasta salad. There is no mayo or sour cream so this is a good "take along" salad.  You don't have to worry about refrigeration. 
While the pasta is boiling, make an Italian dressing.  I use an envelope of Good Seasons Italian (the garlic and herb variety is great) and mix it according to directions, using olive oil and a combination of cider and seasoned rice vinegars.  Drain the hot pasta thoroughly, but do NOT rinse in cold water. Place hot pasta in bowl and  immediately add the vinegar/oil dressing. Gently toss. The hot pasta will absorb the flavor of the dressing and be much more flavorful. Add salt and pepper to taste and chill.  While pasta chills, mince garlic, thinly slice green or red onions, bell peppers, carrots, celery and any other vegetables you like ~ tiny tomatoes, olives, tiny pieces of broccoli, marinated artichoke hearts, pickled mushrooms, etc.  You may want to  grate  or cube your favorite cheese(s), slice or cube salami, ham, etc.   Add to pasta and toss lightly. Before serving, add the juice and zest of one fresh lemon and some chopped fresh parsley and/or basil to bring out all the flavors.  YUM!!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Mar 29, 2006)

I cook the amount of whatever pasta I want, usually rotini.  For a dressing I use a reduced fat Italian dressing with Salad Supreme (a McCormack product) added.  The label on the Salad Supreme suggests an amount to use.  I dice red onion, various colored peppers, broccoli, and tomatoes (or grape tomatoes, halved).  Sometimes I add other veggies or mozzarella or provolone cheese.  The pasta will absorb the dressing, so I usually add more before serving.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 29, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Kadesma, yours is a like mine, except I leave out the celery, cucumber and radish, use both green and black olives, and add artichoke hearts and sliced mushrooms. One lf these days I'm going to get my nerve up and add a few anchovies.
> I like it even better the next day.


I like it better the second day too Connie. Hum I'll have to remember to add some green olives to mine. I do add artichokes to mine sometimes, they make it even tastier..I use some of the marinade from the chokes in my dressing.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 29, 2006)

auntieshelly said:
			
		

> Here is my favorite way of making pasta salad. There is no mayo or sour cream so this is a good "take along" salad. You don't have to worry about refrigeration.
> While the pasta is boiling, make an Italian dressing. I use an envelope of Good Seasons Italian (the garlic and herb variety is great) and mix it according to directions, using olive oil and a combination of cider and seasoned rice vinegars. Drain the hot pasta thoroughly, but do NOT rinse in cold water. Place hot pasta in bowl and immediately add the vinegar/oil dressing. Gently toss. The hot pasta will absorb the flavor of the dressing and be much more flavorful. Add salt and pepper to taste and chill. While pasta chills, mince garlic, thinly slice green or red onions, bell peppers, carrots, celery and any other vegetables you like ~ tiny tomatoes, olives, tiny pieces of broccoli, marinated artichoke hearts, pickled mushrooms, etc. You may want to grate or cube your favorite cheese(s), slice or cube salami, ham, etc. Add to pasta and toss lightly. Before serving, add the juice and zest of one fresh lemon and some chopped fresh parsley and/or basil to bring out all the flavors. YUM!!


Auntieshelly
I like your recipe for pasta salad..Makes me want to go start making one right now  Thanks for sharing.

kadesma


----------



## RDG (Mar 30, 2006)

One of the most tasting recipe I know is this, very simple, indeed.
Pasta as you like, generally maccheroni. On the warm pasta, put some minced salted ricotta ( I don't know if you call it so, or if you can find it: you have not to salt ricotta. Salted ricotta is a type of cheese old and tasty). Then, little tomatoes (we call them the "cherry tomatoes", round and little, but, if you don't find them, the long and narrow are good the same), fresh basil, oregan if you like, salt, pepper and olives. Evoo as you like. Eat at once.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Mar 30, 2006)

My favorite pasta salad is Macaroni(cold), hard boild eggs cut up, chopped onions, chopped celery, frozen peas, miracle whip with a little mustard. mix well. S/P to tast.I know it's not all that exciting but next to potato salad we like this salad.


----------



## SOUTHERNCOOK1 (Mar 30, 2006)

THANKS EVERYONE .. I WILL TRY EVERYONES RECIPE DURING THE SUMMER .
they all sound wonderful, i couldnt choose which one to try , so. i printed all of them...
Thanks again......


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 30, 2006)

I cook my8 oz. macaroni, rinse, I cobine, with the mac 1 bell pepper chopped, i small onion chopped, I cuke chopped,tomatoes chopped if you like it...
I also sometimes add cooked cocktail shrimp,but you don't have to, 
2 Tbs. mayo,1 tsp. mustard...
1 tsp. vinegar
salt/pepper to taste...
I refrigerate my at least 1 hour before serving...


----------

